# Albino Eureka Red Pics (Show Strain)



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

So, many of you have asked to see some of the males i use to continue breeding this strain that i have going and well here are some pics! Hope you enjoy them!









































And lastly, here is a 1.25 inch fry coloring up. Talk about color for being so little! Its in the genes!


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

I saw u had these for sale on aquabid. I would have bid for them, but didn't have any open space. These are awsome!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice fish--beautiful color! 

... I will have to add those to my "Fish-Wish-List"... 8)


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Those are gorgeous!!!!! I have one that I was told is an albino gred but I am not sure.


----------



## Duarte101 (Jun 9, 2004)

fisharefriends damit its been 2 years *** been saying id be buying some fish off you... and now im serious dam those look AMAZING!!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the the compliments guys! The dang near 3 years of breeding this line has really been paying off as of late. They just keep getting better and better with every batch!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Man... these fish are so 2006... :roll:

j/k... nice fish.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Unfortunately Brent you are correct in a way. Most people want those nasty firefish, dragon blood, devil red, etc etc etc fish now days. I try to stay away from those. There is much nicer color elsewhere!


----------



## hsean (Mar 19, 2006)

FishAreFriends said:


> Unfortunately Brent you are correct in a way. Most people want those nasty firefish, dragon blood, devil red, etc etc etc fish now days. I try to stay away from those. There is much nicer color elsewhere!


beautiful fish but i too love all those hybrids right now i bred a eureka red albino with a sunburst albino. i was just curious should be some cool looking fish though.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah, those have great color.. I'm not always crazy about the albino eyes... but the color is phenominal! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments! :fish:


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Did you set up the Demasoni tank yet? I can't wait to see some pics


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Not yet, they are still in a tank with all my other fry i have growing out now. I will have to set them up one pretty soon, they are growing FAST!


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Glad to hear that 

Do they look pretty good so far? I'm hoping the few I kept are females, I need more females :X


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Here are a few pics of the father that some of you may not have seen...


























Thanks again for all the positive comments. I just thought there would be more after nearly 1,000 views. But oh well :thumb:


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

The picture of the father is just amazine, very little of blue on the fins, tail and head. Hopefully you will get some fry look like its dad.



FishAreFriends said:


> Here are a few pics of the father that some of you may not have seen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks, im not sure if what you said about the blue is a good or bad thing??? But anyways, yes, i actually have 3 males that are all looking better than dad and they are around 3 inches in size.


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

It all depend to what you want to complete, but in my taste the less blue the better specially on the head and face.



FishAreFriends said:


> Thanks, im not sure if what you said about the blue is a good or bad thing??? But anyways, yes, i actually have 3 males that are all looking better than dad and they are around 3 inches in size.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah i guess thats true. I have also seen where people want more blue in them. I personally like to have a little bit of blue hue.


----------



## Kinsol (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a pair and *** never seen better looking AER'S I could stare at them for hours. :thumb:


----------



## lopes2434 (Feb 20, 2009)

His is Mine young male









but dang your males got some amazing colors :drooling: hopefully mine guy can keep on coloring up


----------



## RickandWyattC (Apr 6, 2010)

hi do still have any demasoni's 
if you do will you be willing to sell some. Thanks


----------

